# Arnis, Wing Chun, Jiu-Jitsu, Boxing Seminar in Warren, MI.



## Seigi (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to annouced the upcoming & exciting 4 part seminar on November 21st at the Warren Main Ukiyo Dojo. It will be 6 hours of Awesome martial arts, from 1:00-8:00pm. with 90 minutes of Modern Arnis, Taught by Guro Carlton, Also, Wing Chun by Master Redmond, Boxing By Coach Kendrick & Jiu-Jitsu by Instructor Quinn Vallely. All highly qualified instructors. ALL THIS for only $40.00 or $12.00 per seminar. DON'T wait, space is limited. for more info please call the Ukiyo Dojo & ask for Mr. March (586) 756-1536 or e-mail me for more. Hope to see you there.
Peace & Harmony,

Seigi :whip:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2004)

Seigi said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to annouced the upcoming & exciting 4 part seminar on November 21st at the Warren Main Ukiyo Dojo. It will be 6 hours of Awesome martial arts, from 1:00-8:00pm. with 90 minutes of Modern Arnis, Taught by Guro Carlton, Also, Wing Chun by Master Redmond, Boxing By Coach Kendrick & Jiu-Jitsu by Instructor Quinn Vallely. All highly qualified instructors. ALL THIS for only $40.00 or $12.00 per seminar. DON'T wait, space is limited. for more info please call the Ukiyo Dojo & ask for Mr. March (586) 756-1536 or e-mail me for more. Hope to see you there.
> Peace & Harmony,
> ...



Sounds neat!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

Seigi said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I would like to annouced the upcoming & exciting 4 part seminar on November 21st at the Warren Main Ukiyo Dojo. It will be 6 hours of Awesome martial arts, from 1:00-8:00pm. with 90 minutes of Modern Arnis, Taught by Guro Carlton, Also, Wing Chun by Master Redmond, Boxing By Coach Kendrick & Jiu-Jitsu by Instructor Quinn Vallely. All highly qualified instructors. ALL THIS for only $40.00 or $12.00 per seminar. DON'T wait, space is limited. for more info please call the Ukiyo Dojo & ask for Mr. March (586) 756-1536 or e-mail me for more. Hope to see you there.
> Peace & Harmony,
> ...



Seigi,

How are things going?

Could you give us a review of this event?

Thanks.
 :asian:


----------



## Seigi (Dec 3, 2004)

Hello Rich,

Things are going GREAT, college is difficult, but my Job & family are doing well, thanks!!!

The seminar was excellent in quallity & knowledge.

Coach Kendricks did a great job teaching the boxing portion. He taught great foundational skills from footwork, to correct body mechanics & combinations on the pads. Then i taught Knife on KNife defense, including Crossada, Palis-palis & then showed basic controls to disarms (i received positive feedback on it so my section went well) Then i stayed for Sifu Redmonds Wing Chun & in my personal opinion, He knows his stuff. We started with basic stances & Footwork, then Hand positions & striking, then we did partner drills learning to move & defend against single & multiple strikes & kicks. I couldn't help notice the similiarities between Wing Chun & Arnis!?! Then for the final section of grappling, i was unable to attend. It was already 6:00pm & i had a test to study for, so no report on that sorry...

But all in all for the cost it was a STEAL for anyone who attented. I learned alot, shared & had a great time. I'll let you know of the next one, which should be early next year.

Happy Holidays to all.
Peace,
Enoch :whip:


----------

